# Lemond Chambery / Klein QPro XV



## cmurphy3 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm a relatively new rider. I am riding a very old aluminum bike that is too big. I've just started to ride more (50-100 mi/week). I'm looking to step up to a better bike. I'd like to go full carbon but am finding the bikes to be a little more than I want to spend. I am starting to test Aluminum/Carbon combination bikes. 

I have tested a Klein QPro XV which I really liked. I'm planning to test a Lemond Chambery soon as there are some really good deals on them at my LBS. 

Any input on either/both of these bikes? I can probably get the Chambery for $500 less than the Qpro XV.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I'm a big fan of the Klein Q-Pro and I have a 2005 model. They don't seem to be as "popular" as other bikes but they are awesome machines. Not too many years ago they were considered as one of the best rides you could buy.
I have a Moots SL Ti bike as well as a Colnago C-40 Carbon bike and my Klein is still something special to ride, just the right amount of stiffness and style and the ride is awesome, paint jobs are unmatched . Just be sure the geometry is right for you, they have longish top tubes and shorter head tubes. 
I like the way they ride, look and handle. Awesome descending bike, too. It's one of those bikes you can't help but stare at.

You can get them on closeout if you look around. I think you can get the XV for about $1800 or the V for $1450 and change out any parts you don't like.

Good luck,

K


----------



## cmurphy3 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Thanks*

I am concerned about the fit. I rode a 56 and the top tube is definitely longer than Trek's at that size (by over an inch). I felt like I was reaching for the hoods (my arms were almost locked out) The LBS offered to put a shorter stem on it and/or move the seat up. Do you think thats wise or could it change the handling of the bike?

If you have any clues on where to find closeouts, I would appreciate it. I can't find many links online.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

cmurphy3 said:


> I am concerned about the fit. I rode a 56 and the top tube is definitely longer than Trek's at that size (by over an inch). I felt like I was reaching for the hoods (my arms were almost locked out) The LBS offered to put a shorter stem on it and/or move the seat up. Do you think thats wise or could it change the handling of the bike?
> 
> If you have any clues on where to find closeouts, I would appreciate it. I can't find many links online.


It's hard to believe that the TT on the Kliein is over an inch longer than on the Trek. You should get fitted properly and I know it's possible to get that done if the shop (or private fitter) is competent. As far as where to buy, I know that here in Va you can call your local Dealer, mention you want a Klein and they will tell you there is a Closeout currently going on and they can get you what you want. They were falling over eachother to sell me one when I inquired. Call your local Klein dealer or call trek/Klein Customer Service, they'll tell you what's available and who locally for you to contact.
Good luck.


----------



## who?me? (Apr 14, 2005)

*Qpro Too*

Hi Murphy
I'm riding a QPro frame too. Mine is a size 54cm, I'm 5'10 pretty normal length arms. I believe the top tube on mine is 56. On the Trek I would ride a larger trek to keep the feel right. I love the frame, Mine is set up w/ Ultegra. . I ride everthing, fast group rides to long mileage rides and Gap rides in the N. GA mountains. I like this ride. My only upgrades are an SLK saddle and 12/27 cassett. I have not ridden a Lemond, but I can say that the Klein QPro is a great ride. I got mine on sale for 1,800 a couple of years ago. 

who


----------



## cmurphy3 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for your input. Upon re-checking I was wrong about the difference in the TT length vs. Trek (Its 57.2 vs 56.2 CM not inches making it less than 1/2 inch different) 

I am going to re-ride it with a shorter stem and see how it feels.


----------



## BSAMach1 (Jul 31, 2005)

I recently bought a Chambery. Among others, I test rode multiple Kleins, but they were from the Reve or Aura lines. The Chambery felt the most liveliest of the lot. The Kleins were great, but I guess picking the Lemond was a personal preference. Full Ultegra (10spd) doesn't hurt either. The Chambery cost a little more than the Trek 2100 but less than the Kleins. 

I didn't like my position on the Treks. Too much of a narrow cockpit feel. Plus the 2005 year colors for the 2100 was gaudy. The Kleins with their seatstay dampers were great, especially on bumpy roads, but ultimately the ride and feel on the Lemond won out. It took quite a while to fit me properly, raising the seat post and then shortening the stem. So far I've put on more than 200 miles in the two weeks I've owned it.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

The new issue (October) of Bicycling has a write-up on the LeMond Chambery in their Gear section.


----------



## cmurphy3 (Aug 21, 2005)

*06 Kleins are Out*

Thanks - I'll check it out. 

Klein's Website is showing the 06 Qpros. Looks like they changed the color on the XV to Red and went with Ultegra instead of Campy Centaur. No pricing.

I'm also going to ride a Litespeed Solano.


----------

